# HELP broke my silent compressor can't find make and not sure what the parts i need are!!



## dug (Jun 4, 2020)

Hello all hope your are well
I tried to repair my leaky compressor and managed to over tighten a fitting and snapping it!! my main problem don't know what the parts are called and can't find anything from the manufacturer of it!! the chrome piece i broke screws into the brass piece than has a plastic blue pipe this goes from it into what i think is called the unloader valve! sorry for being a stupid but will be grateful for any help!!! thank you in advance!!
Name plate says its made by SIGMA
FOME ITALY
EOLO 50 silent compressor


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Dug,

Looks like a check valve with a compression fitting for the hose attached to it, my best guess

Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Dug,

Check valves are maintenance items for all compressors they often corrode or get clogged. When this happens a steady "leak" is seen at the head release valve (electrical pressure switch). The electrical pressure switch is supposed to be open when it reaches maximum pressure and shuts off the motor thus unloading the head of any air pressure so that when the motor is turned on again it has less load to overcome (0 PSI) at start up. If your check valve leaks you will hear a constant air leak noise. The check valve is your problem. They are cheap
Stephen


----------



## stevon (Mar 5, 2019)

Dug,

Interesting video:





Stephen


----------

